# The water thing? From the start I thought it was a UberBlack thing all along



## Jeff212 (Aug 1, 2014)

The type of car in the beginning "training" video and the fact the guy was in a suit made me always think that giving water was something UberBlack was hinted at doing, a passenger ordering up a discount ride and expecting a free water is baffling...... Now realizing how many people had water and chargers available for phones.... Society needs to learn how to keep their shit charged and their thirst quenched.....


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

You don't have to give out water. Many drivers don't and their ratings don't seem to be affected by it. If you decide to give out water, it is very cheap -- as low as .10 cents a bottle depending where you buy it. And in reality few people actually take it -- usually just drunks on the weekends. 

I will not give out mints, candy, gum, or anything else. I'll provide a charge if they ask, but you're right in that riders need to be grown ups and stop acting like spoiled little kids.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Water and chargers maybe handy for someone just getting off a long flight.

I have yet to get into an Uber as a passenger with water available and the driver ratings don't seem to be any lower than usual.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I hope that more and more drivers stop or don't start offering water or any other amenities. It will help me to stand out even more.

One thing I know is, I'm not getting rated down for offering the things that I do.


----------



## Westerly (Aug 3, 2014)

I went out this afternoon, and figured "screw it, no need water..." Both rides I took were business people who were coming/going to meetings, on the phone, looked somewhat frazzled. In those situations I think maybe an offer of water would have been nice.


----------



## Django (May 5, 2014)

They need to offer free bottled water at the gas station, and the super market. How about free bottled water at McDonalds! On the bus and subway? 

If all Americans drank 4 bottled waters a day we would be a better society.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I really don't think I am an avid Eco/Green person, but I have a big problem with bottled water in principle.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I stopped giving out water awhile back, and it hasn't affected my rating. 

Most riders have iPhone 4s and 5s. I keep chargers for both on hand. Sometimes people with other phones have their USB cords with them, so all they need is a cigarette lighter adapter.


----------



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

I tried the water thing and was buying 2 bags of ice per day to keep the stuff cold.

I tell riders I have it if they would like some. Nobody gives a shit. My water days are over like Robin Williams.

Now vodka on the other hand would be a real hit.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

^thats funny cuz one of my riders said his uber driver did offer vodka in a small bottle.

-water water water, yes some ppl have asked but I never have kept one and never gave out one, best thing to do is say"sorry I ran out" works all the time 

Than again one time this dude said his GF gives less than 5stars if charger and water is not provided... Which I laughed and said that's too much expectation, like mentioned above this is not a black car or supper market, hydrate yourself like us drivers do when we are thirsty


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Django said:


> They need to offer free bottled water at the gas station, and the super market. How about free bottled water at McDonalds! On the bus and subway?
> 
> If all Americans drank 4 bottled waters a day we would be a better society.


317 million people X 2 pints of water - the mind boggles!


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Must be a little time delay across the pond:
http://www.census.gov/popclock/
318 million and closer to 319 really.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Man! And we can only manage 23 million in a country the size of Canada!


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

But the city of Sydney has more people then every city in US except NYC.


----------



## FrankR (Aug 16, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> But the city of Sydney has more people then every city in US except NYC.


Are you serious?

If you mean the City of Sydney itself, it has a population of about 170k people, which (based on Wikipedia) means there's about 130 cities in the US larger than it.

If you mean the metro area, then Sydney's 4.5 million puts it behind at least 10 US metro areas (LA alone has a population over half that of Australia)


----------



## DCGeek78 (Aug 3, 2014)

I think having stuff shows how we've got our game better than cabs. I drive the walk of shame/stride of pride hours in DC, so having water on hand helps. I also went to the dollar store to pick up some simple stuff, I thought about what someone would need after walking around DC all day (tourists) or heading or being out clubbing. 

I have it displayed in a hanging jewelry bag that attaches to my backseat. (Command strips rock!) 

D


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

DCGeek78 said:


> I think having stuff shows how we've got our game better than cabs. I drive the walk of shame/stride of pride hours in DC, so having water on hand helps. I also went to the dollar store to pick up some simple stuff, I thought about what someone would need after walking around DC all day (tourists) or heading or being out clubbing.
> 
> I have it displayed in a hanging jewelry bag that attaches to my backseat. (Command strips rock!)
> 
> D


Sounds like you are doing a great job anticipating what YOUR customers might need or want. Nice


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

[ QUOTE="FrankR, post: 17612, member: 1161"]Are you serious?

If you mean the City of Sydney itself, it has a population of about 170k people, which (based on Wikipedia) means there's about 130 cities in the US larger than it.

If you mean the metro area, then Sydney's 4.5 million puts it behind at least 10 US metro areas (LA alone has a population over half that of Australia)[/QUOTE]

The 4.6m figure for Sydney is the greater Suburban area as you rightly point out Frank. Roughly equal to greater LA in area but less than half the numbers of LA County.

Makes for some wide open spaces.

for example on the 8 mile trip from the international airport to Sydney cbd we pass 2 public golf courses and 2 championship private golf courses!


----------



## Jordan9K (Jul 6, 2014)

I carry the super small bottles of water and have chargers. I believe maybe 1 in 10 riders takes a water. 1 in 20 uses the chargers. It's more of a "oh how nice" reaction. Anything to boost the overall experience is good. You know, the little things..


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

In the last 4 days of driving customers have used exactly 13 bottles of water at a cost of $2.01

that is about 1/2 a gallon of gas.

I spent $164.99 on gas. 

no big deal.


----------



## as1989LDN (Aug 16, 2014)

I usually have a iPhone 4 & 5 and samsung galaxy Charger!


----------



## DCGeek78 (Aug 3, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Sounds like you are doing a great job anticipating what YOUR customers might need or want. Nice


Thanks. 

Fellas, let me tell you the ladies will much appreciate a mirror and a hair tie. Mostly the hair tie. At the end of a night out we're hot and it's the one thing we never have to throw our hair up in a ponytail.

D


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Save a ton on water: Use re-usable ice packs and keep the cooler in the trunk. Never, NEVER has a passenger been willing to wait while I stop the car and go get them a water. I was keeping two inside the car, but they are totally in the way when there are 3 passengers in the back seat plus they fall out of the holder and get kicked all over.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

I have nets on my seat backs and they hold the water. Reuse able ice packs are a great idea. The hair tie idea is great also.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> I have nets on my seat backs and they hold the water. Reuse able ice packs are a great idea. The hair tie idea is great also.


Why would you offer water in uberX???!!!
It's stupid, not required, useless, doesn't help you in any way, and waste of money!


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

For those that offer water, do you use a cooler to keep it cold? If so, how do you replenish the ice (assuming you get one of the bags from a convenience store)?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Why would you offer water in uberX???!!!
> It's stupid, not required, useless, doesn't help you in any way, and waste of money!


Really? Hmmm...well let's see....

All tax deductible. Every rider who has taken one has been very appreciative about it. Some even insist on paying for it. If I want one, I don't have to pull over to get one. It has built me a repeatable clientele. Unlike many here I actually like my clients.

Now this you will find really stupid....I talk to a lot of people in SF. Often it is hotter than you think and it's not an easy place to walk around. I have even given water to people who did not and are not going to ride in my car. Holy shit!!! How stupid is that?

Tell me...does it make you feel good to call some one stupid because they do things differently than you?

BTW....have you ever run a real business? If so what was it?


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Really? Hmmm...well let's see....
> 
> All tax deductible. Every rider who has taken one has been very appreciative about it. Some even insist on paying for it. If I want one, I don't have to pull over to get one. It has built me a repeatable clientele. Unlike many here I actually like my clients.
> 
> ...


I didnt call you (or anyone) stupid, I said the action itself is stupid. You're way too defensive. Just chill.
Ok keep giving water, your choice.

As for the rest - lol!


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

cheerose said:


> For those that offer water, do you use a cooler to keep it cold? If so, how do you replenish the ice (assuming you get one of the bags from a convenience store)?


I use re-usable freezer-pack doo-hickies that I 'charge' in the freezer at night / end of shift.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Really? Hmmm...well let's see....
> 
> All tax deductible. Every rider who has taken one has been very appreciative about it. Some even insist on paying for it. If I want one, I don't have to pull over to get one. It has built me a repeatable clientele. Unlike many here I actually like my clients.
> 
> ...


Yes, but a $1 deduction doesn't save you $1. It saves you whatever your marginal tax rate is, plus 15.3% in SEP tax. If they charged a fair rate, it would be a good practice, but it just sets an unrealistic expectation for future interactions with driver/pax.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I provide water and mints. The cost is not a factor but I'm becoming more inclined to stop providing water. I don't really see it keeping up or improving my rating. Keeping it cool and stopping on the way to a pick up to take bottles out of my trunk has gotten pretty old though.

It comes in handy a bit cuz I do drink them as well sometimes.

The cooler while small gets in the way of luggage when I do airport trips. 

Sometimes pax will spill water on the seats which is annoying as hell.

Sometimes the bottles get in the way when I have them in the center armrest cup holders.

I think I'm just going to start keeping them in the door holders where they are less likely to see and drink them and not be in the way but will still be available if they ask.

I used to make sure I was stocked before I went out for rides but now I don't put too much importance on it like I used to.

I had an iPhone 5 charger that some stupid drunk pax stole while I was helping her other stupid drunk friend find her clutch wallet that fell under the seat. I had just bought it too.


----------



## Driver8 (Jul 29, 2014)

I offer water on Sunday morning airport runs, and to anyone who sounds like they might be mildly hungover the rest of the week. They appreciate it.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I always have cold water available for every seat, every ride. Granola bars. Chocolate. Mints. Chargers for every phone type. Tissues. Napkins. Let's see? What else?

Seriously if you're in the service biz, then serve. What little these items cost is irrelevant to doing a good job.

The biggest item I provide is mirroring. I try to match their expectations, so you have to be a quick read. Most require friendly. 

My ratings are always above the top drivers on the stat thingy Uber sends out by 4 or 5 hundredths. I like to win...


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> My ratings are always above the top drivers on the stat thingy Uber sends out by 4 or 5 hundredths. I like to win...


If Uber also gave out gold stars for your forehead would you offer pedicures?


----------



## Driver8 (Jul 29, 2014)

cheerose said:


> For those that offer water, do you use a cooler to keep it cold? If so, how do you replenish the ice (assuming you get one of the bags from a convenience store)?


I don't serve it cold, just keep it at regular air conditioning temp. People who truly need it are drinking it for the hydration, not the temp.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Yes, but a $1 deduction doesn't save you $1. It saves you whatever your marginal tax rate is, plus 15.3% in SEP tax. If they charged a fair rate, it would be a good practice, but it just sets an unrealistic expectation for future interactions with driver/pax.


Yet the people who have been doing my taxes for years tell me and show me so far it's not costing me a thing.

I'm sure the next post will be a challenge of their credentials.

Oh...and unrealistic for who? Those who chose not to do it? That's not my problem.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Yes, but a $1 deduction doesn't save you $1. It saves you whatever your marginal tax rate is, plus 15.3% in SEP tax.





UL Driver SF said:


> Yet the people who have been doing my taxes for years tell me and show me so far it's not costing me a thing.


The fact that you don't understand how tax deductions work doesn't reflect on the validity of UberPissed's statement. It was generous of him to provide the information to you. Ignore it if it makes you feel better about your choices.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> The fact that you don't understand how tax deductions work doesn't reflect on the validity of UberPissed's statement. It was generous of him to provide the information to you. Ignore it if it makes you feel better about your choices.


The fact that the people who have been doing my taxes, family business taxes, have worked as auditors for the IRS, and the person with the least amount of tax experience has 15 years in, leads me to believe them over some guys claims on the internet.

No offense intended. But I'm pretty sure they know what they are doing.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> But I'm pretty sure they know what they are doing.


I Have NO Doubt that your tax people know what they're doing. Based on your statements I'm equally sure that you don't understand what they are telling you. Like I said previously: You do not understand how tax deductions work. Ignore the advice if it makes you feel better about your choices.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I Have NO Doubt that your tax people know what they're doing. Based on your statements I'm equally sure that you don't understand what they are telling you. Like I said previously: You do not understand how tax deductions work. Ignore the advice if it makes you feel better about your choices.


Ok..you must be right.

Actually one is here now. I showed them these posts. Their reply?

Never take tax advice from online trolls. When we are done...none of this stuff will cost ya a dime.

Que the you just don't understand choir. It will be a good laugh for us.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Actually one is here now. ..


What little credibility you MIGHT ever of had went out the window with the above lie.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> What little credibility you MIGHT ever of had went out the window with the above lie.


Yea...you're right.

There is no way family friends were here helping us wrap up business dealings, taxes, financial issues from a family death. No way. Couldn't have happened. I mean we have only known them for over 50 years why would they be here helping? Now the death wasn't very recent so why would they care or be involved right?

Tell ya what...I will just let ya be.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Yea...you're right..


Yes I am...and the other guy is also right....and you are making this stuff up as you go. I've suspected for some time that you try to come across with more knowledge than you actually have....but this tax thing is not a grey area or a matter of interpretation...it's very basic tax knowledge that no accountant/tax person would even remotely interpret the way you say yours do. And the story about suddenly having these misguided experts in your home the same day we're discussing it? Just priceless.

Tell ya what...you just let me be and I won't call you on every BS post you make on this forum.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Yes I am...and the other guy is also right....and you are making this stuff up as you go. I've suspected for some time that you try to come across with more knowledge than you actually have....but this tax thing is not a grey area or a matter of interpretation...it's very basic tax knowledge that no accountant/tax person would even remotely interpret the way you say yours do. And the story about suddenly having these misguided experts in your home the same day we're discussing it? Just priceless.
> 
> Tell ya what...you just let me be and I won't call you on every BS post you make on this forum.


Fire away. You will still be as full of shit on yer next post as you were on your last.

You really hate it when people won't toe your line don't ya? That's ok...whine away. I will sit back and laugh at ya.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I Have NO Doubt that your tax people know what they're doing. Based on your statements I'm equally sure that you don't understand what they are telling you. Like I said previously: You do not understand how tax deductions work. Ignore the advice if it makes you feel better about your choices.


Not sure if its different in the States.

I can easily spend $100 a week kitting out my 4 cars with water, magazines, mints and giveaways. If I pay say 30k tax on 100k earnings, the $5200 in complimentary gifts doesn't come off the 30k I pay, it merely lowers my taxable amount to $94,800.

The 30k tax bill becomes $28,440 so I do "save" $1660 in tax I would have had to pay.

But you cant escape the fact I've paid $3,540.00 of after tax dollars to fund those giveaways.

The comment by your accountant that after they are through with the calculations then the cost of the giveaways "are not costing you a thing", may be code for some clever accounting method that may not pass muster if ever you are audited by the IRS.

Alternatively what I discovered with a family accountant who had me believing all was well with my returns over the first 10 years of my business is that they get lazy. A common Human condition which sometimes occurs when relationships are taken for granted. It happened to me and cost me big time.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> If Uber also gave out gold stars for your forehead would you offer pedicures?


Could care less what you think about what I do, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> .. the $5200 in complimentary gifts doesn't come off the 30k I pay, it merely lowers my taxable amount to $94,800..


Exactly. But UL Driver SF would have us believe that his "expert" accountants don't understand this and just happened to be at the house reinforcing his BS. Clearly he is making this up as he goes.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> My ratings are always above the top drivers on the stat thingy Uber sends out by 4 or 5 hundredths. I like to win...





Former Yellow Driver said:


> If Uber also gave out gold stars for your forehead would you offer pedicures?





scrurbscrud said:


> Could care less what you think about what I do, but thanks anyway.


You're welcome. However since a hundredths of a rating point is so important to you, you might be losing some rating points by overlooking this critical customer service perk. Just sayin...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> You're welcome. However since a hundredths of a rating point is so important to you, you might be losing some rating points by overlooking this critical customer service perk. Just sayin...


Troll alert


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Yea...you're right.
> 
> There is no way family friends were here helping us wrap up business dealings, taxes, financial issues from a family death. No way. Couldn't have happened. I mean we have only known them for over 50 years why would they be here helping? Now the death wasn't very recent so why would they care or be involved right?
> 
> Tell ya what...I will just let ya be.


Not sure if its different in the States.

I can easily spend $100 a week kitting out my 4 cars with water, magazines, mints and giveaways. If I pay say 30k tax on 100k earnings, the $5200 in complimentary gifts doesn't come off the 30k I pay, it merely lowers my taxable amount to $94,800.

The 30k tax bill becomes $28,440 so I do "save" $1660 in tax I would have had to pay.

But you cant escape the fact I've paid $3,540.00 of after tax dollars to fund those giveaways.

The comment by your accountant that after they are through with the calculations then the cost of the giveaways "are not costing you a thing", may be code for some clever accounting method that may not pass muster if ever you are audited by the IRS.

Alternatively what I discovered with a family accountant who had me believing all was well with my returns over the first 10 years of my business is that they get lazy. A common Human condition which sometimes occurs when relationships are taken for granted. It happened to me and cost me big time.


----------



## philasuburb (Aug 27, 2014)

Driver8 said:


> I don't serve it cold, just keep it at regular air conditioning temp. People who truly need it are drinking it for the hydration, not the temp.


Agreed. Plus I'm drinking it. My daughter drinks it. A case of 24 costs like 3 bucks. Its the gesture that counts, not the water itself. Its very easy for me to put the two water bottles in the seat jackets when I have multiple paxs and need to lift the center console in the back.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Not sure if its different in the States.
> 
> I can easily spend $100 a week kitting out my 4 cars with water, magazines, mints and giveaways. If I pay say 30k tax on 100k earnings, the $5200 in complimentary gifts doesn't come off the 30k I pay, it merely lowers my taxable amount to $94,800.
> 
> ...


I have no idea how,it is there. But I did love Sydney when I was there in 91. Great place. Excellent people.

As for accountants? Yea...we trust them. So far they have never done us wrong. In fact I dont know anyone who has ever had a complaint about them. As of late they have been a tremendous help. Here, your tax extention has to be taken care of by October. We are fast approaching that and there is no end to the appreciation I have for what they do for us. Then again, a 50+ year family association helps too.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Troll alert


Pedicurist alert.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Troll alert


Hey...he may be a dick but now yer just insulting trolls.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> .. the $5200 in complimentary gifts doesn't come off the 30k I pay, it merely lowers my taxable amount to $94,800..


Exactly. But UL Driver SF would have us believe that his "expert" accountants don't understand this and just happened to be at the house reinforcing his BS. Clearly he is making this up as he goes.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> a dick


uh, yeah


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm not going to make any judgement the competency of anyone's returns. However, I can say that the tax prep industry is largely unregulated, and the barrier to entry is very low (just look up the recent Loving v. Comm'r decision) and a lot of the work I do is fixing incorrect application of laws/rules by incompetent tax professionals (I use the word professional loosely).

However, the most key principal of business is that a $1 deduction does not actually save you $1 of tax. Spending money to save money, is usually a bad, bad idea, and doesn't work the way most people envision.

The spirit of my post is that you shouldn't provide water just because you can deduct it. I sincerely question the conclusion of whatever tax person that says your water is free.

And the last point was that if 25% of us provide water, that means 75% are not, and that 25% sets an unrealistic expectation for the other 75%. But then again, that's not your problem. I think if the rates were a little higher, most drivers wouldn't object to providing water. In Chicago, fares are about 50% of a cab. It seems asinine to expect that someone getting in an uber for 1/2 the cost is going to get benefits that they don't get in any other form of transportation (sans Uber Black, or other black car services, which hello, charge a lot more)

Your advice from your tax person is legit though - with advice, you get what you pay for. Don't trust advice online. I'd like to not think that I'm a troll. I think I have been pretty upfront and try to be as helpful as possible to everyone.

If anyone else wants some tax info, please reach out. As a side note, I am thinking of developing a tax resource specifically tailored for rideshare drivers, perhaps as an e-book, at a nominal cost. I'll keep you all posted, in case some of you want it or others want to shit on it.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Fire away. You will still be as full of shit on yer next post as you were on your last.
> 
> You really hate it when people won't toe your line don't ya? That's ok...whine away. I will sit back and laugh at ya.


I think it's "tow the line." But then again, I really have to poop, so I guess I am full of shit, too.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Yea...you're right.
> 
> There is no way family friends were here helping us wrap up business dealings, taxes, financial issues from a family death. No way. Couldn't have happened. I mean we have only known them for over 50 years why would they be here helping? Now the death wasn't very recent so why would they care or be involved right?
> 
> Tell ya what...I will just let ya be.


But seriously, sorry if you had a loss in the family. That sucks.


----------

